# CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - powerhouse



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is a powerhouse. Has a nice spicy salty taste to the wrapper. Very full bodied with lots of pepper but not overpowering. Wrapper is a...

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Gol! Cigar Review - powerhouse


----------



## nova69400 (Mar 3, 2011)

this was a go-to cigar for me for a long time. I need to pick another one up (or maybe 5), for old time's sake, lol


----------

